# *** Popular European Shows 2010 ***



## Athravan

Please note this will be updated as and when show dates are publicised. Always check with in advance before travelling in case any dates or venues have changed.

I have included the most popular shows in Germany, Belgium & the Netherlands as these are easily accessable to UK members. There are many more shows across the EU in France, Spain, Switzerland and other areas which I haven't included. If you have details of a large show that is easily accessable and worth the travel for our members in the UK please let me know.

*13th March 2010: Hamm - Germany*
*Location:* Zentralhallen Hamm, Ökonomierat-Peitzmeier-Platz 2-4, 59063 Hamm, Germany
*Contact:* www.terraristikahamm.de

*21st March 2010: Terraria Gent - Belgium *
*Location:* Van Rysselberghedreef 2, Citadelpark B, 9000 Gent, Belgium
*Contact:* www.vhm-events.com

*11th April 2010: Houten - The Netherlands*
*Location:* Euretco Expo Center, Meidoornkade 24, Houten
*Contact:* www.vhm-events.com

*1st May 2010: Breeders Expo Europe - Germany (BEE)*
*Location:* Zentralhallen Hamm, Ökonomierat-Peitzmeier-Platz 2-4, 59063 Hamm, Germany
*Contact:* http://www.breeders-expo.de

*5th June 2010: Hamm - Germany*
*Location:* Zentralhallen Hamm, Ökonomierat-Peitzmeier-Platz 2-4, 59063 Hamm, Germany
*Contact:* www.terraristikahamm.de

*6th June 2010: Houten - The Netherlands*
*Location:* Euretco Expo Center, Meidoornkade 24, Houten
*Contact:* www.vhm-events.com

*11th September 2010: Hamm - Germany*
*Location:* Zentralhallen Hamm, Ökonomierat-Peitzmeier-Platz 2-4, 59063 Hamm, Germany
*Contact:* www.terraristikahamm.de

*10th October 2010: Houten Snake Day - The Netherlands (Snakes Only)*
*Location:* Euretco Expo Center, Meidoornkade 24, Houten
*Contact:* www.snakesociety.nl

*31st October 2010: Terraria Gent - Belgium *
*Location:* Van Rysselberghedreef 2, Citadelpark B, 9000 Gent, Belgium
*Contact:* www.vhm-events.com

*11th December 2010: Hamm - Germany*
*Location:* Zentralhallen Hamm, Ökonomierat-Peitzmeier-Platz 2-4, 59063 Hamm, Germany
*Contact:* www.terraristikahamm.de

*12th December 2010: Houten - The Netherlands*
*Location:* Euretco Expo Center, Meidoornkade 24, Houten
*Contact:* www.vhm-events.com


----------



## snakelover

theres no hamm in june?


----------



## Cheeky-x

How much is it too get to Hamm in september/december time? Would love to go!! x


----------



## cornmorphs

snakelover said:


> theres no hamm in june?


there should be one in may, they only started doing the extra one last year to try and compete with the other big euro shows.


----------



## BarneyThomas

cornmorphs said:


> there should be one in may, they only started doing the extra one last year to try and compete with the other big euro shows.


someone help me, everyone keeps telling me to go to this huge reptile show in belguim or germany or something and im having a hard time finding which one it actually is, and when.


----------



## Athravan

BarneyThomas said:


> someone help me, everyone keeps telling me to go to this huge reptile show in belguim or germany or something and im having a hard time finding which one it actually is, and when.


Hamm (Germany) is the largest show (by table and by visitors) in Europe at the moment.


----------



## matthew jones

how would you go about getting to hamm and the reptile show getting in plus getting there and bringing reptiles back ?


----------



## cornmorphs

There are 3 or 4 people on here that arrange coaches or mini buses or various kinds. They range from about 80-150 quid or so, depending on staying over etc.
or find someone that is going and share the petrol


----------



## Squirrel

*Hamm September 2010*

Just to let you all know we have booked the coach for September, its another 55 seater exec, aircon, DVD player, hot and cold drinks, TOILET! and if you are lucky - Jelly Babies!!!!! contact either myself of Graz for further information.


----------



## Meko

Has the UK left Europe now?


----------



## malarkine

Awesome thread. Thanks alot :2thumb:


----------



## tony167

*Hamm 11th Dec 2010*

Need two coach tickets for above show. Can someone pm me and point me in the right direction.

ta


----------

